# American Scale Co. Vise



## Tinker2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Purchased at an estate sale a few days ago. I needed a vise and this one grabbed me. It is marked 'American Scale Co. Kansas City MO' & 'No 211 4 Inch'.

I didn't find much information about the manufacturer online. These vises don't appear to have the 'collector' value that some other vises have, such as a Charles Parker vise, though it is strikingly similar in design and function to the C Parker vise seen in this vise restoration video by Mr. Pete. Some information online indicated the company was around from 1910 to 1956, when it went out of business.

I took it apart, cleaned off all the old dirt, grease, etc. I found no other markings except for the number '10' stamped in the acme threaded main vise nut.
There were traces of a single layer of blue paint on some of the surfaces. Whether it was originally painted that color or not is not known. I found nothing broken, or having been broken and repaired, and nothing worn excessively. I intend to keep it just as it is. I lubed the mating surfaces and put it back together. All other surfaces were brushed/wiped with a rust preventive oil. The vise works well and will be mounted for use on my bench.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice find!


----------



## carmad (Oct 11, 2019)

I have American Scale #23A, 4 inch jaws and swivel base in great condition, believe its from the 50's, removed all rust by electrolysis. This baby is heavy, have it mounted on my welding table. Check out Garage Journal, lots of vise info there. My resto is on there somewhere.


----------



## Tinker2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the tip carmad. Looks like a lot of good vise material to read up on.


----------

